# On February 29 Th I Am Going To Retire And Then.....



## v333flash (Jan 20, 2008)

On February 29th I am going to retire. On March 1st I am going to hookup my new rv (Outback 30 QBHS LE) to my pickup and drive off west ward. I live in Houston, Texas. Going west entails making a left turn on to I10 and staying on it forever.

I plan to be a full time rv'er. I have had to get rid of everything I could not fit in the rv or pickup truck. I moved into the rv at the end of December with my two dogs. I still have to get rid of more stuff.

I am looking forward to getting on the road and meeting new people.

Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome and keep us posted on your travels! We love that kind of stuff!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Speaking of meeting new -- well OK -- wierd -- people --don't forget about the TEXAS RALLY in MARCH in San Marcos (between Austin and San Antonio) .... we would love to see you there...

I too retire this year (01 OCT from the Army) -- looking forward to it -- but kind of scary -- although i won't be hooking up my trailer and driving west into the sunset - i will though be trying to figure out where my next pay check will be coming from -- LOL


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Speaking of meeting new -- well OK -- wierd -- people --don't forget about the TEXAS RALLY in MARCH in San Marcos (between Austin and San Antonio) .... we would love to see you there...
> 
> I too retire this year (01 OCT from the Army) -- looking forward to it -- but kind of scary -- although i won't be hooking up my trailer and driving west into the sunset - i will though be trying to figure out where my next pay check will be coming from -- LOL


Don't forget about the possibility of Federal jobs after you get out. I think with most you have 90 days after you get out to apply to get your vet's preference.
I hear FEMA is looking for employees.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Could join us May 2nd-4th for the PNW Rally.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...t=0&start=0


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I envy you.

When you head west, stop long enough to say Hi in San Marcos in March at our rally (like Ghosty said) unless you've already passed by there by that time.

I wish you the best and hope to see you sometime.

Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats Bob, Hopefully one day I'll be in your shoes!

So my question is how long does it take you to get out of Texas? 2 Days, 1 Week, 1 Month?

Do also check out The Escapees which is a good Full Timer group and resource.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats to you Bob. A well deserved retirement I'm sure, and thanks for encouraging the rest of us wanna be fultimers. 
DH and I think we've got 10 years left before becoming fultimers, but will still be an early retirement with plenty of travels left in us!! 
Keep us posted on your travels!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"So my question is how long does it take you to get out of Texas? 2 Days, 1 Week, 1 Month?"

Who wants to get out? Bob, we did just what you're doing almost two years ago. Best two years of our lives. One kid is in Colorado (snowed in), the other in Columbia, MO (iced in). DW's sis was supposed to fly into Ghostyville yesterday and come on down to Rockport to bask in the sun for a week - but they never got out of St Louis due to flight cancellations. They gave up this evening and headed back toward Jacksonville, IL.

I ain't leavin' until International Falls hits 80.

Sluggo


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations Bob!

Best wishes for many happy, healthy miles.

Keep us posted on where you are, and what's happening.


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

Way to go! Have fun and check in often!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We did the same thing almost 2 years ago now and have pretty much been on the road ever since. We aren't full-timers as we kept our house, but we only go home for 3 months during the summer. Otherwise, we are on the road. The Outback is holding up amazingly well. So far, it's been a real good rig.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

That sounds like a great plan. I wish you many miles of friends and happiness.


----------

